

Scrutiny of Security Startups May Signal Shift in Venture Funding - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/03/technology/scrutiny-of-security-start-ups-may-signal-shift-in-venture-funding.html

======
ChuckMcM
Interesting quote in the article: _“I’ve never seen a company go out of
business from dilution, but I have seen companies go out of business because
they didn’t raise enough money,” he said._

I've seen companies go out of business because they raised too much money. In
those cases the extra money dulled their cost controls and made a subsequent
raise "too rich" and nobody who was already invested would take the down round
hit. Result everyone lost.

